# Music for Neal Stephenson's fictional characters



## Tomposer

Hey there,
This is my first post, so I hope you don't mind sharing some of my music here! Hope that's ok.

Currently I'm working on incorporating mixing and editing as an aspect of the overall compositional process. These are my first experiments in this regard. The music is pretty straight-forward; the novelty is to do with learning to edit film in conjunction with the flow of the music.

The mvts are each inspired by a fictional character from Neal Stephenson's Baroque Cycle. I'm trying to musically emulate Stephenson's quasi-anachronistic tone. Movement 3 is not yet up, but will be in the not-too-distant future. I hope you enjoy !

-
Tom

mvt 1





mvt 2


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Wow. I'm impressed. I like the instruments chosen for this quartet, very unique and they compliment one another well. I'm awaiting the third movement. I especially like the first movement, very fun.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I can't believe this didn't get any more comments... Noone else thinks that this is some exceptional music?


----------



## Weston

Sorry. Because of the way I browse (by just hitting the Unread Posts link) I missed this. It is indeed exceptional. Please, please make this available to purchase as a recording somehow. I would download it in a heartbeat (and I am actively searching for it right now). It brings up memories of an older piece I've never heard before.

This makes me want to look into Neal Stephenson's work again. I tried Snow Crash, but could not identify with any of the characters. Maybe I should try some of his other works.

[Edit: I found the home page and the Soundcloud page, so I am a happy explorer for a while.]


----------



## Tomposer

Thanks for the comments! Weston, I like your avatar.... I have one a bit like that 

It's encouraging for you to say to make them commercially available. I was thinking about it... Actually the main point of these ones is to use in things like a folio, and part of a grant application, etc, etc. I have a bigger project scheduled for next year but it will need money - so this is in aid of that (and also because making music is fun!!!)

I will certainly let you guys know when I put the third one up.

Cheers!


----------



## violadude

Hey are you still working on the third movement. This was super impressive. I loved this piece.


----------



## NightHawk




----------



## Lunasong

This is indeed exceptional. I have heard that guitar is one of the more difficult instruments to write for, do you agree (out of curiousity)? The instrumentation is so balanced. I especially appreciate the use of viola, such a better tone for these movements.


----------



## Tomposer

Many thanks Lunasong. I don't think the guitar is difficult to write for; but trick is to have handy 1) a guitar and 2) a basic guitar technique guide. If you can "nut it out" yourself, a good player will have no trouble. But I take this approach to all my music - I wrote this one with a viola at hand too. We don't need to know how to play all the instruments but I do believe we have to be like anyone else in any other field and properly grasp our technology.

Yes, I love the viola. At the moment I prefer it to the violin, which generally seems to have more agile players, but the viola has a better tone (in my personal opinion).


----------

